# ATV2 + iOS 5 (béta) + XMBC ?



## Brethren (19 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de passer mon iPad2 en iOS5 et j'aimerait maintenant faire de même avec mon ATV2 pour profiter des prémices du Mirroring sur ma TV via mon iPad qui d'après plusieurs vidéos vu sur le web à l'air de bien fonctionner malgré la version béta du système.

Cela dit, même si j'ai vu que après la MAJ mon ATV2 sera toujours jalibreakable, je ne sais pas si je pourrais y réinstaller XBMC, que j'utilise beaucoup, pour ne pas dire que j'utilise que ça avec mon ATV2.

Est-ce que l'un d'entres vous à fait l'expérience ?


----------

